# John Deere 6420 won't shift



## Ranger Dan (Jan 29, 2015)

I recently had my radiator and alternator replaced on my JD 6420, after the mechanic was finished I pulled up to disconnect the Bush Hog and pulled over to hook up the loader bucket. while lowering the boom for the bucket the shifter popped out of forward and will not go back in F/R, also the steering column lights all went dead, and the A/C blower went dead. I have checked the fuses , and modules, I have tried the GO HOME function and even this will not work. The Tractor starts up and all the Hydraulics work fine, although when it starts the steering column lights do not come on for a few seconds like they are suppose too. Lastly when I try to run a diagnostic, all I get is : ALL, BCU, and BIF cannot get the codes to show up. P.S. the transmission power light and the transmission eco light are blinking.

So far the mechanic and the Ag Pro company cannot figure it out. it has been two weeks. any and all help would be appreciated.

Ranger Dan


----------



## Orchard6 (Apr 30, 2014)

We've had issues with one of our 6420s having the instrument cluster quit working before. It's been awhile but it seems like it wouldn't start sometimes and other times it would but the dash wouldn't light up and the digital gauge wouldn't work and it wouldn't move. It seems like they had to replace the dash and possibly the computer but like I said it's been awhile ago so I can't remember what all was replaced.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Have you tried greentractortalk Dan? I would try on there, quite a few JD mechanics lurking there....good luck, let us know what u find....and welcome to haytalk!


----------



## PackMan2170 (Oct 6, 2014)

Had a very similar (although intermittent) poltergeist on my 7700. Turned out to be a relay, but it I had checked them all and it appeared to be working. You might check with your dealer and see if there are any re-designs on the relays, because mine was a re-design.

And welcome to HayTalk


----------



## Bazooka (Sep 17, 2013)

Ranger Dan said:


> I recently had my radiator and alternator replaced on my JD 6420, after the mechanic was finished I pulled up to disconnect the Bush Hog and pulled over to hook up the loader bucket. while lowering the boom for the bucket the shifter popped out of forward and will not go back in F/R, also the steering column lights all went dead, and the A/C blower went dead. I have checked the fuses , and modules, I have tried the GO HOME function and even this will not work. The Tractor starts up and all the Hydraulics work fine, although when it starts the steering column lights do not come on for a few seconds like they are suppose too. Lastly when I try to run a diagnostic, all I get is : ALL, BCU, and BIF cannot get the codes to show up. P.S. the transmission power light and the transmission eco light are blinking.
> 
> So far the mechanic and the Ag Pro company cannot figure it out. it has been two weeks. any and all help would be appreciated.
> 
> Ranger Dan


Been awhile on this one, Ranger Dan, have you gotten any results? I had a 6210 once that the instrument panel was weird, buzzing and flickering and the dome light and cigarette lighter wouldn't work. Blowing a 20 amp fuse, and I mean before you could get it all the way in. Long story short, it was the clock in the radio, but the radio was not even on that circuit and it worked fine, but the clock in it was tied into the circuit.


----------

